# Question For Members Here Who Visit The Forum Using a Touch Screen Device



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2022)

Those who use a touch screen computer or tablet;

 What are the steps you need to take to copy and paste an online image to a post in this forum?

What are the steps you take to copy and post a youtube video to this forum?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 5, 2022)

Oh dear, I am sorry, Seabreeze....
I do use a touchscreen,
butttttt..... I don't know how to do those things. So, I never do.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Oh dear, I am sorry, Seabreeze....
> I do use a touchscreen,
> butttttt..... I don't know how to do those things. So, I never do.


Well hopefully someone here will reply and share with us how to do it.


----------



## Jace (Jan 5, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Oh dear, I am sorry, Seabreeze....
> I do use a touchscreen,
> butttttt..... I don't know how to do those things. So, I never do.


Me, too!


----------



## StarSong (Jan 5, 2022)

When I go on SF with my tablet, I press my finger on a word I  want to cut and paste.  It highlights with two bubbles at either end.  I drag a bubble to include all the text I want to copy.  Above the text a bar appears with several options including copy, cut, and paste.  

Choose the option.  Then go where you want to paste the text.  Hold your finger where you want the text to go.  A little Paste box will appear.  Touch it and your text should paste there.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 5, 2022)

Jace said:


> Me, too!


I think our secret's out now!


----------



## Trila (Jan 5, 2022)

I'm on my tablet, I will answer the best I can, but I'm computer dysfunctional, so please bare with me!

To post a pix from the internet, first you need to download it to your tablet (or phone)

The process to do this may vary depending on your device. When I find a pix that I want to post, I touch & hold the pix until a pop up menu appears.  On that menu I tap "download image".  Then I wait a moment and (at the bottom) it will say "open"....and I tap that.  There are 3 lines in the upper right corner, I tap them....then tap "open with"......followed by tapping my cloud service (Amazon).  For me, I then go back to those 3 lines and tap "download".  My husband doesn't need to do this step, and we both have Kindle's.  Now, your pix should be download.

To post the pix, tap on the paperclip.  Then wait, and tap "insert" .  It will ask if you want a thumbnail or full image, so pick one.  Then tap "post reply" ....you may have to get rid of your keyboard to see the post reply button.

This may sound like a lot of steps, but it is not hard....you just need to get used to it.  Good luck!


----------



## RFW (Jan 5, 2022)

There are many ways to do that.
The easiest way is to save an image to your device first, then click insert image button (next to the smiley face button) and select the image you want to post.

Trila's post above me gives more detail. You can also copy a link address (ending with .jpg, .bmp, .gif, etc.) and paste it here but it will show up as a link that you have to click to show it instead.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2022)

StarSong said:


> When I go on SF with my tablet, I press my finger on a word I  want to cut and paste.  It highlights with two bubbles at either end.  I drag a bubble to include all the text I want to copy.  Above the text a bar appears with several options including copy, cut, and paste.
> 
> Choose the option.  Then go where you want to paste the text.  Hold your finger where you want the text to go.  A little Paste box will appear.  Touch it and your text should paste there.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks Starsong.  Do you have any instruction to copy and past an online image or youtube video?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2022)

Trila said:


> To post a pix from the internet, first you need to download it to your tablet (or phone)


Thanks Trila.  Isn't there a way to just copy and paste it without having to download it to your device?  I use a keyboard and rarely if ever have to save something from the internet to my computer, that seems to be a big hassle.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2022)

RFW said:


> You can also copy a link address (ending with .jpg, .bmp, .gif, etc.) and paste it here but it will show up as a link that you have to click to show it instead.


Thank you RFW.  When you copy the link address, how do you see that, copy it and paste it here?  That sounds easier than saving it to your device and have to click the posted link for the image to show sounds easy.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 5, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Oh dear, I am sorry, Seabreeze....
> I do use a touchscreen,
> butttttt..... I don't know how to do those things. So, I never do.


Same here


----------



## Shero (Jan 5, 2022)

_"What are the steps you take to copy and post a youtube video to this forum?"_

SeaBreeze I just copy and paste the link into Word, highlight it and the magic happens!


----------



## RFW (Jan 5, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thank you RFW.  When you copy the link address, how do you see that, copy it and paste it here?  That sounds easier than saving it to your device and have to click the posted link for the image to show sounds easy.


Yes, it's as simple as that. When done, you just have to click that link and the image will show up in another window.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 5, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Starsong.  Do you have any instruction to copy and past an online image or youtube video?


I don't.   Didn't read your OP thoroughly,  my apologies.  It's been a brain  draining day.  

When I want to do anything more complicated than respond to a post I use my desktop or  laptop.


----------



## RFW (Jan 5, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Starsong.  Do you have any instruction to copy and past an online image or youtube video?


Sorry I forgot to mention Youtube.
On the Youtube app, play a video you want to copy and look under the video title, you'll a bunch of buttons, including the Share button, click that and then click "Copy link" (should be the first button in the list). Then paste it here and that's it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2022)

StarSong said:


> I don't.   Didn't read your OP thoroughly,  my apologies.  It's been a brain  draining day.
> 
> When I want to do anything more complicated than respond to a post I use my desktop or  laptop.


Sorry you had a bad day Star.   Both my desktop and laptop have keyboards, so that is how I always copy and paste things here. I don't have a touch screen device except for my android cell phone, and I rarely use that for anything but a regular phone call. Too small for me to see and use on a forum, but I'd find a way if I had to. I imagine any easy tips in this thread can be used on the phone too. Thanks for you replies.


----------



## RFW (Jan 5, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sorry you had a bad day Star.   Both my desktop and laptop have keyboards, so that is how I always copy and paste things here. I don't have a touch screen device except for my android cell phone, and I rarely use that for anything but a regular phone call. Too small for me to see and use on a forum, but I'd find a way if I had to. I image any easy tips in this thread can be used on the phone too. Thanks for you replies.


Same for me. I don't need glasses all the time but they're essential when I need to do something complicated on a smartphone.
Let me know if you need further help. I can provide screenshots and videos to make it easier to follow.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2022)

RFW said:


> Same for me. I don't need glasses all the time but they're essential when I need to do something complicated on a smartphone.
> Let me know if you need further help. I can provide screenshots and videos to make it easier to follow.


Thank you.  Welcome to Senior Forums.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 5, 2022)

images....hold finger on image
pop up menu appears
click add to photos
come here...click attach files
click on photo library
click on desired image
click done
click insert,click full image.

which i just did for this

you tube
select video
click share with finger
click copy link with finger
come here
click on reply box with finger
pop up menu appears
click on paste
video URL appears
click post reply
video appears






and not a mouse in sight!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> images....hold finger on image
> pop up menu appears
> click add to photos
> come here...click attach files
> ...


Thanks for your instructions Furry!


----------



## Trila (Jan 5, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Trila.  Isn't there a way to just copy and paste it without having to download it to your device?  I use a keyboard and rarely if ever have to save something from the internet to my computer, that seems to be a big hassle.


It really isn't that bad.  I download all kinds of pictures, then delete them when I'm done.

I belong to another forum that requires a "host site" to post pix....now _that_ is a hassle!!!! LOL


----------



## Jules (Jan 5, 2022)

@Furryanimal   good instructions!


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 6, 2022)

Jules said:


> @Furryanimal   good instructions!


It’s the teacher in me


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 7, 2022)

One of the reasons I don't like responding to posts when I'm on my tablet is because I find it's just easier to do the things you are asking about when I'm on my computer.  Furryanimal pretty much covered the steps, except I don't know if the Media box (on top of the field we type in to the right of the link icon) comes up on your mobile device. That's where I paste YT videos when I'm on the computer.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 7, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> One of the reasons I don't like responding to posts when I'm on my tablet is because I find it's just easier to do the things you are asking about when I'm on my computer.  Furryanimal pretty much covered the steps, except I don't know if the Media box (on top of the field we type in to the right of the link icon) comes up on your mobile device. That's where I paste YT videos when I'm on the computer.


Same here, I much prefer to use my regular computer over my iPad and trying to do it using my iPhone is a lost cause for me.


----------

